# increase timout on eth0 dhcpc

## albright

anyone know how to increase the timeout on eth0 waiting for an

address from internet provider's router?

Please note that having

 *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd_eth0="-t 60"

 

in /etc/conf.d/net has NO effect

some busybox utility is what actually acquires the address so

should "dhcpcd" in the above be replaced with something else?

----------

## krinn

Did you try -t 0?

maybe 60 is not enough

----------

## albright

I think the solution is to have this in

/etc/conf.d/net 

udhcpc_eth0="-t 10"

(-t for retries  /  -T  for timeout in seconds by the way)

----------

